# Meetup Westchester or Rockland



## cayenne (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know of a meetup or support group in Northern Westchers or Rockland County, NY. I would even go to Bergen County-Northern Jersey. Please let me know.Thanks


----------



## IBSKAM (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd be interested in knowing if there was one in the same area too


----------

